

Ask HN: good accountants in the Bay Area? - colinplamondon

I already work with someone great for our corporate bookkeeping, but does anyone know of someone who is good for personal taxes and bookkeeping?
======
dnsworks
I've been using Maria Ku for years. She saved my backside when I first started
consulting and didn't consider the tax implications of my actions. Her rates
are fair, and she's easy to work with. I've never actually met her as she's in
Oakland and I try not to bridge & tunnel it.

Maria Ku (510) 531-6614 maria.ku@sbcglobal.net

